# Aloe Vera How Much Need To Take?



## ibshelpibshelp (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi-,Three days back I started drinking aloe vera juice, hoping it would reduce gas and bloating,.. I was drinking almost one cup of aloe vera(100% cvs product) per day. But i started having complete liquid diarhaia, today. I already went to restroom 3 times today,.. I never had this complete liquid type of diarhia,..How much aloe vera should i take in one day?? Did I take too much (One cup per day?). Does Aloe vera cause this type of diaharia? Please let me know,..Thanks


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

if ur trouble is from too much acidity or too much alkalinity & aloe is either of those, then it could make ur problems worse............i don't know about the chemical composition of aloe, but i do know that tropical fruit juices can b acidic..........& our bodies put out alot of acidity just during biological activity............this acidity has to b gotten rid of by the body..........if u already have too much acid, this can make u worse, if ur body is having a hard time detoxing itself.............


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Aloe has two main things that end up in juices to drink.The gel which is generally soothing, and that aloe latex that is a stimulatory laxative and taking enough of that could lead to diarrhea.Most juices recommend from 1 to 6 ounces a day so a cup is kind of a lot for most preparations. Especially if that wasn't measured with a measuring cup (8 ounces), but a mug's worth as most of my coffee cups hold 10 ounces or more.Aloe juice is one of those things you should probably start out with less rather than as much as possible.


----------



## ibshelpibshelp (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks crstar, kathleen M.I realized it too late that I have been taking too much per day. Any way i tried cranberry and aloe vera juice. Cranberry juice cleared my brain fog, and removed some of the pimples, blackheads from skin(Immediately within one to 2 days). But i had the history of kidney stones and my research suggested cranberry is not good for kidney stones. So i had to stop taking cranberry juice(my life sucks). Cranberry juice also caused sever stomoch rumbling (loud when i said loud, i mean really loud, lasting for 5-10 seconds). So anyway i had to stop it.I started taking aloe vera next, but it caused diarhia as I am taking too much.Any way i still have these horrible sounds coming of from my stomoch, as i am typing this message,..I am thinking of trying Align next. It looks like it works for may be 3 months then every symptom comes back after 3 months,. Any way 3 months with out symptoms is ok for me..My life sucks big time,... If god really exists, why is he doing this to me,...? May be for nature balance. If everybody is healthy there is no balance in nature. Some people like you and me have to suffer life long i guess,..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What was the cranberry juice sweetened with?You might be intolerant of fructose and/or sorbitol. No human absorbs sorbitol, and some people do not absorb fructose as well as others. Just depends on which transport protein you happened to get.I ask because most cranberry juice is not 100% pure cranberry.Most of them are sweetened with high fructose corn syrup (and if your wast a fructose reduced diet may be a good idea.) http://john.toebes.com/diet.html has a pretty comprehensive list of things that you may need to limit and things that should be OK.Some of the "all natural" or "all juice" cranberry drinks use apple or pear concentrate (and peach or cherry blends have the same issue). These fruits and the juices are high in sorbitol.Both fructose and sorbitol that make it to the colon will be made into gas by the normal bacteria in there.While some people report that probiotics lose effectiveness over time, I don't think there is any data that says for every person all benefit will completely stop at the end of three months. A lot of people find they continue to help as long as they take them (and sometimes a bit longer as it takes awhile for them to completely leave the ecosystem if they get really established well. Probiotics aren't supposed to be in there forever so to keep the population up--no matter which brand or species works for you--the need to be reseeded, kind of like a lawn.


----------

